# Shock news ths morning. It will give you hope when all hope has gone.



## fiddlesticks (May 10, 2009)

Hi Ladies    As you can see I've been on FF for a few years. We were trying around 7 years for our first little man, hence me being 41 now. When he was 2 we started trying for a second using all our frosties. After 15 months of treatment  and no more frosties we gave up. This was in Feb/Mar this year. It took a while to come to terms with but we finally accepted it and are very greatful to have one.

The last week I was feeling faint and dizzy every day. I couldn't sleep. My tummy very low was cramping, so much so I was struggeling to sleep. My legs were aching and my nipples are extremely painful. I also have been haveing a DC of creamy brown but non offensive for a few days. Still after all that trying thae last thing to cross my mind was pregnancy. My Husband insisted I go to the Dr. I reluctantly went. The first thing he said is we'll just do a urine test and a pregnancy test so we can rule it out. Inside I thought, a waste of time but  he's the Boss. After he feels my tummy he goes to check the test and comes back. Inwardly I'm mothing the words negative as there's no way it can be positive. Then he said, yes, it's positive! We you could have knocked me down with a feather and tacken my jaw off the floor. I tell him to double check and he said it's definately a BFP   

As I have one blocked tube he is a little worried and said not to get too excited as we need to make sure everything's where it should be. I am calmly happy inside because after everything we managed to get a NATURAL BFP   

My fingers and toes are crossed now as it's very early days. My last day one of my cycle was May 17th so I'm only 24 days into my cycle.  Each day at a time. If it doesn't work out I now know we can keep trying and not in vain.

I just wanted to post so I can give you Ladies some hope.   

It just goes to show what can happen when you least expect it and all hope has gone


----------



## PaddyGirl (Apr 21, 2010)

Oh wow, congratulations!!!   

Thank you for sharing your story and this wonderful news with us ....  There is hope for us all and you've just proved that you should never loose hope or sight of that. 

Congratulations and I'm praying that everything goes perfectly fro you.       

Much love PaddyGirl xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Angel129 (Oct 28, 2005)

Huge congratulations to you!  You must be thrilled!  So ahppy for you!

angiexxx


----------



## fiddlesticks (May 10, 2009)

Thank you PaddyGirl and Angel 129. It's truely amazing. I keep thinking OMG! Positive thoughts and everything crossed. I have another appointment with the Dr next week. This site has been a lifeline to me in the past so I thought a bit of good news is alwasy uplifting.

xxxxx


----------



## harrysGal (Jun 27, 2007)

Fantastic news hun ..... well done !!!!


----------



## daisy-may (Oct 11, 2007)

OMG !!!!!!!!!!!! thats wicked news !!!!!!!!!!!

keep us all posted coz ill need to know all is ok and stuff ....

love and luck for the next 9 months !!!!!!!!!

daisy xxx


----------

